# dopeseeds.com



## rebel (Jun 13, 2011)

any feedback ? may try a 1st order.


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2011)

They rock.....good prices too.


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2011)

By the way I am talking about dope-seeds.com I don't know if dopeseeds.com is the same thing....you know how the Internet is...one thing different and you are on some other site...lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with HL. The one with the "-" is awesome. Fantastic service, quick email replies, quick shipping. The works.


----------



## RevNasty (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm about to make my first seed purchase and was wondering if dopeseeds ships here?


----------



## RevNasty (Jun 27, 2011)

I just placed an order for regular WW and blackberry let you know if theres any problems.:doh:


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 8, 2011)

I order my seeds from 2 different seedbanks.  Attitude and Dope-seeds.  
I get great service from both.  
My last order from Dope-Seeds was super fast.  9 days from order to delivery to central US.

HomieHogleg

P.S.  I just got another order from Jim at Dope-seeds, this one took 14 days, from order to delivery in central US.  Out of 40+ orders, in the last two years, that is the longest my order has ever taken.  I was getting nervous.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 1, 2011)

Props again,
for Jim at dope-seeds.  11 days from order to delivery, to the central US on my last order.   Very stealthy packaging, and my beans appear to be in great shape.   Jim is also working with me on my previous order that is slow in arriving.  The man really cares about his customers, and the reputation of his company.  A top notch businessman.  I wish all of my suppliers had his customer service.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Parcero (Aug 2, 2011)

Great that I found this thread. I visited dope-seeds.com and placed an order to check this shop out. Less than 1/2h later I got message from JIM, informing that my order will be shipped tomorrow. Now lets wait.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 5, 2011)

Sadly,
I found out today, that dope-seeds will no longer ship to the US.
Don't know why, but I am sure Jim has his reasons.  

Thanks for the great business, and great customer service.  I will miss ordering from there.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Sadly,
> I found out today, that dope-seeds will no longer ship to the US.
> Don't know why, but I am sure Jim has his reasons.
> 
> ...



Oh Geez.....I hope Spear doesn't string himself up after hearing this. This was another of his favorites I believe. That sucks.


----------



## jesuse (Aug 10, 2011)

that dose suck seeds a no no in usa?


----------



## Johny Weed (Aug 22, 2011)

These guys will ship to US they said, pretty new but i like their site. hXXp://seedsemillia.com/


----------



## Parcero (Sep 28, 2011)

Buenas

That order of mine mentioned earlier on this thread to dope-seeds.com never came.
After a month+ from ordering I mailed JIM and asked if it has bounced back because I never got it.
It wasnt but he promised to resend my order again more stealth this time.
I offered to pay for the additional posting fee for sending me another package, he declined for this and said he'll send it for free.
I have recieved this order now, nice.

Very good service with this seedbank. :aok:


...I did not order seeds this time   but that doesnt make a difference to me, an order is an order an this guy gave the best service:aok:


----------

